# Awesome fan controller.



## Suitcoat (Jun 29, 2008)

Alrightie, so I need to find an AWESOME fan controller. It needs to support 4 of these, 2 front case fans, and one more fan.

SO, basically, the 4 super awesome fans are my major concern at the moment. Basically, the input power on each is 29.4 Watts (lol), so I'm guessing that the fan controller needs to have at least 30 watts per channel, right?

I would LIKE to pair two of the super-mega-awesome fans together, but the power requirement is simply too high (60W). I was thinking that I could pair the two front fans (both of their power requirements added is hardly 30W), and I need another channel for the 140mm on the top, so basically... 6 channels? Although 5 would be acceptable, the front fans can run at full capacity without making so much noise... Sorry, thinking out loud here, hehe 

And to summarize
- At least 30W per channel
- 6 (or 5) channels
- I would prefer if it went in one of the front slot thingies (can't think of the name of them off of the top of my head).

Aaaaand that's about it, I think,

Thanks


----------



## Suitcoat (Jun 29, 2008)

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=15814

Would that work?


----------



## belladonnak (Dec 1, 2010)

It really works ????


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

It should do fine, Lamptron makes some of the best fan controllers


----------



## Suitcoat (Jun 29, 2008)

Wonderful, thanks 
My only concern is that I can't really overvolt it much, although I don't think they need it, lol.


----------

